# Grundlagen für Photoshop CS 2



## DaywalkerX (8. Februar 2006)

Hi, habe ihr ein Tut für mich wo die Grundlagen von Photoshop CS2

und gibts  bei CS 2 Flammen elemand oder wie kann ich das bild spiegeln lassen so wie auf Glass?

das Tut sollte für Mac sein muß aber nicht

würde mich freuen wenn ihr helfen könnt!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Das Handbuch sollte Anlaufstelle Nummer 1 fuer Fragen in Sachen Grundlagenvermittlung sein.


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Februar 2006)

@DaywalkerX

Ich würde Dir die Grundlagen DVD von Video2Brain empfehlen. Dort werden die Grundlagen von PS CS2 sehr verständlich erklärt.


Peter


----------



## DaywalkerX (8. Februar 2006)

habe die 30 tage version bekommt man das handbuch irgentwo als PDF

habe schon von V2B gehört ein Freund wolle die DVDs mall ausliehen wann  kp


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. Februar 2006)

DaywalkerX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bekommt man das handbuch irgentwo als PDF


 
Legal nicht. ;-] 

Aber da gibt es ja noch so ne Taste [F1].  

Axel


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind doch bei der Version CS2 auch Einsteiger Tutorials dabei.

Falls nicht, einfach berichtigen.


Peter


----------



## cdpanic (8. Februar 2006)

hi!

Also Einsteiger Tutorials hab ich keine gefunden! Aber es ist eine recht umfassende Online Hilfe dabei und die ist auch bei der 30 Tage trail dabei

Einfach Hilfe >> Startbildschirm...

LG


----------

